# HDPE pocket top-slot



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

EUREKA! I've finally found it. The one slingshot that'll do everything I want a slingshot to do. Easy band changes? Check. Thin and pocketable? Double check. Solid material and shaped just right? All the checks. I've been wanting to try out a top-slot design for a while. This one is made from red plastic Foldger's coffee cans. It measures 5/8" thick, 4.25" from tips to tail, and about 3.25" wide across the forks with a 1.5" fork gap. I've tried out 4 or 5 different bandsets from 7" active with my usual anchor to semi-butterfly on 10" active to full-fly on 14" (drawn to about 60") shooting everything from 3/8" to 5/8" steel, .38 lead balls, and 1/2" marbles and it is by far the most comfortable shooter currently in my possession. It still needs a little polishing but I've got to stop shooting it first...that may take a while. Thanks.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good looking frame.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

NICE! I love a 1.5" forkgap and a ~3" wide general width.

Nice shaping Shane!

IF you have some paste wax, you can rub it into the surface and hand buff it to get ride of that white haze you got going on, I've been doing that for my ABS scales when I finish machining them.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> NICE! I love a 1.5" forkgap and a ~3" wide general width.
> 
> Nice shaping Shane!
> 
> IF you have some paste wax, you can rub it into the surface and hand buff it to get ride of that white haze you got going on, I've been doing that for my ABS scales when I finish machining them.


That's a great idea. Without the use of a heat gun, I've just been going through the grits with sandpaper and steel wool. Honestly, I've gotten used to the fuzziness, but if I come across some wax I may have to give it a go.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great my friend nice job on the shooter~AKAOldmiser~


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

TSM said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > NICE! I love a 1.5" forkgap and a ~3" wide general width.
> ...


I found it kept the texture, but just cleaned up the fuzz.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That shape is awesome! Are you thinking about making the top slot on your wood shooters also? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I love it dude. That shape is a lot like what I have been going for, just with wayyyy better results hahaha, I got some more practice to do I guess. Loving those slots as well.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Well done bud. Looks sweet. Cant wait to see the pimp wood version!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The top roll and tuck idea is to me the best for OTTs. Just a tip for finishing HDPE, after you wet sand ( sit in front of a bucket of water and dip sand paper and frame often to clean the particles off so it sands faster) down to about 500 or maybe more, use ordinary car wax to brighten the contrast and get rid of the dry look. The car wax also seems to lessen the soapy feel of HDPE yet give it a semi matt finish.

Nice going so far!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful shape . . . I really love the top slot and would like to learn how to do (The simplest way)


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks great, TSM! I've been wanting to try a top-slot myself. What size bit did you use to drill your holes, and how did you cut your slot? Just trying to figure out the width of the slot.

Thanks


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks bunches you guys!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That shape is awesome! Are you thinking about making the top slot on your wood shooters also? Thanks for sharing.


Oh, I am indeed. By far the easiest attachment I've found for OTT bands.



Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful shape . . . I really love the top slot and would like to learn how to do (The simplest way)


Thank you. The simplest way would be with a band saw and drill press. I have neither. I used a hand held electric drill and a hack saw. Mark where the holes and slots will go and move slow and steady. Drill the holes first, then cut the slots. Good luck.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

fishingaggie said:


> Looks great, TSM! I've been wanting to try a top-slot myself. What size bit did you use to drill your holes, and how did you cut your slot? Just trying to figure out the width of the slot.
> 
> Thanks


I started with the smallest bit I could find, 1/16" I think, then stepped it up to 1/8". I cut the slots with a coping saw first then a hack saw. I tries to get the slots just as wide as my bands, .025-.03" wide.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds to me like you may have found your "holy grail" Shane now you only need to tick the last box and that is looks. With your talent and wood skills I bet its going to be a stunner.

Thanks for the look see

Clint


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes you have found it  I wonder why so few have. It is so simple and requires no hardware. You have just shown it can be done with hand tools  It dose take some dexterity to put them in but once you figure out how to hold the frame it very easy. Bill Hays has come up with some awesome ideas  I am really liking this one 

It works equally well for TTF 

For your finishing of HDPE I use 300 grit aluminum oxide sand paper in an orbital sander and blue plastic buffing compound and 1725 rpm buffer to finish

For the life of me I can not get the coffee cans to melt together well. 5 gal buckets work so easily so I do not understand it.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

That is the band attachment method I really want to try myself. And seeing it was done without a drill press and band saw, I may give it a try on the next one I make. And the HDPE is really tempting, as well. Especially since I have a small convection countertop convection oven that I use for making Kydex knife sheaths.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

nice execution of your design, i really like it.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad you finally joined the club! I love it too. Bill Hays is a genius. That's all I want to shoot or build( top slots I mean).

Florida Forks


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad you finally joined the club! I love it too. Bill Hays is a genius. That's all I want to shoot or build( top slots I mean).

Florida Forks @ etsy


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

All right, TSM. I'm declaring Mercy. I've tried everything, and I can't get that rolled up band through the hole for this top slot design. Tried rolling it up tight, and it comes unwound. Rolled up on a toothpick, I've tried it. I've even tried drinking (which I don't think is helping)! What is the secret? Do tell!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the fuzzy wazzy look


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

that came out GOOD, I love wood shooters but I am so hard on the forks I am shooting HDPE a lot. I like the texture on that one, if you can get rid of some of that fuzzy but keep the grip that would be very cool. top slots humm


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

fishingaggie said:


> All right, TSM. I'm declaring Mercy. I've tried everything, and I can't get that rolled up band through the hole for this top slot design. Tried rolling it up tight, and it comes unwound. Rolled up on a toothpick, I've tried it. I've even tried drinking (which I don't think is helping)! What is the secret? Do tell!!


Well, for starters, you gotta hold your mouth just right. Once you roll up the bands, grab the edges, stretch it, and slide it into the top slot. You'll hear a little click once the band is seated in the slot. Take it from somebody smarter than I.


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

THANKS! I was making it waaay to difficult. I was trying to slide the rolled up band in.


----------

